# солнышко



## Hakkar

Hello everybody.

I came across this word in a book.
I know it means sweety My sun, sweety, etc.

Although I need a deeper explanation on this word.

How often is this word used in colloquial russian? In which contexts is it used? How deep the meaning of "My sun, sweety" this word conveys?

Is it normal between friends? Hope my question its clear.

Thanks for any help given


----------



## Ptak

Usually it is used addressing a young girl or a kid. Sometimes a woman, too. But I hardly can imagine it addressing a man 

It is quite common and often used. The meaning is, roughly, "tesoro mio".


----------



## Kolan

Hakkar said:


> Is it normal between friends?


Not between friends.


----------



## Dmitry_86

1) When we refer to infants whom we love very very very much (no matter, boys or girls). Nothing prevents us from sometimes calling our grown-up children "солнышко" but it is usually done by mothers (not by farthers) especially when recollecting something, when expecting the son to return from war.

2) When we are speaking about true Sun, for example:

Солнышко выглянуло
Солнышко светит - сегодня будет хороший день
Солнышко выглянуло из-за туч

Nothing will change if you replace "солнышко" by "солнце" in these sentences

3) Of course, it is very common when men speak dlightfully about their beloved women (future wives or just the ones they really love but have not married yet) but not vice versa (I have never heard a woman calling a man "солнышко").

I suppose it is not common to be used among friends.


----------



## Kolan

Dmitry_86 said:


> but not vice versa (I have never heard a woman calling a man "солнышко").


"Солнышко мое, вставай
Ласковый и такой красивый
Может быть, это любовь
Я не знаю, но очень похоже на рай"
Марина Хлебникова - *Солнышко мое* вставай | Текст Песни и mp3 
Марина Хлебникова - *Солнышко мое* вставай Текст Песни - тексты песен и mp3, аккорды, табы на Megalyrics.ru.
megalyrics.ru/lyric/марина-хлебникова/*солнышко*-*мое*-вставай.htm - 25k -


----------



## Dmitry_86

It is a song or a poem. I meant using this word in common speech. At any rate, I said that I had not heard this word about men, I did not claim that it was impossible at all. If you have ever heard the situation you have described, I think you would still agree that it is not so widespread as in the case when a man is speaking about a woman.


----------



## sokol

I'd say that Kolan's example is even almost sustaining your argument, Dmitri - for a simple reason: because in this song the use of *солнышко* by a woman to address men seems to be ironical: it supports the point made, that is not a man seducing women but turn it the other way round, a woman seducing men.

So, if the word *солнышко* usually only is used by men adressing women it would only emphasise this point in this songtext even though used by a woman addressing men.


----------



## Dmitry_86

sokol said:


> I'd say that Kolan's example is even almost sustaining your argument, Dmitri - for a simple reason: because in this song the use of *солнышко* by a woman to address men seems to be ironical: it supports the point made, that is not a man seducing women but turn it the other way round, a woman seducing men.
> 
> So, if the word *солнышко* usually only is used by men adressing women it would only emphasise this point in this songtext even though used by a woman addressing men.


 
I have not noticed any irony!!! Your assumption about women seducing men despite the fact that it usually quite the opposite is also a bit strange conclusion. As for me, this song simply expresses the woman's love and tender to the man she loves (adores). What the use of being ironical if she calls him "handsome" (красивый) and says that their relationships are like paradise (рай) ?

Nevertheless, I have not heard the whole song. So there may be some irony further, I do not know. But the lines which I see do not make me suspect any irony.


----------



## sokol

Dmitry_86 said:


> I have not noticed any irony!!!


You are the authority to judge here of course. 
If I notice an irony and no native speaker does then that's most likely my misconception.


----------



## Dmitry_86

sokol said:


> You are the authority to judge here of course.
> If I notice an irony and no native speaker does then that's most likely my misconception.


 
Do not be afraid of comprehension problems. They occur very often especially when we learn a new language as you do, for example. Besides, we are discussing the usage of "солнышко", particularly, its reference to men. So, as you see, sometimes it may be employed for this purpose but usually in songs, poems and similar things.


----------



## sokol

Dmitry_86 said:


> Besides, we are discussing the usage of "солнышко", particularly, its reference to men. So, as you see, sometimes it may be employed for this purpose but usually in songs, poems and similar things.


Well yes, that's the reason why I thought there was irony involved: if this word "солнышко" would be strongly marked as "only for men to use" then there *would *be an irony.
(Which is what I assumed, and on which I based my interpretation of this songtext.)

But as you haven't seen this I guess the answer is: no, there isn't.


----------



## bravo7

Dmitry_86 said:


> It is a song or a poem. I meant using this word in common speech.


Вот и уехал мой Солнышко.
Мой солнышко прислал смс.
http://forum.wordreference.com/ÐÑÐ±Ð¸Ð¼ÑÐ¹ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¹, Ð¡Ð¾Ð»Ð½ÑÑÐºÐ¾ Ð¼Ð¾Ðµ Ð·Ð¾Ð»Ð¾ÑÐ¾ÐµЛюбимый мой, Солнышко мое золотое,


----------



## Ptak

bravo7 said:


> Вот и уехал мой Солнышко.
> Мой солнышко прислал смс.
> Любимый мой, Солнышко мое золотое,


 
It's a "syrupy" style.


----------



## bravo7

Sure, classic women's style.


----------



## Ptak

bravo7 said:


> Sure, classic women's style.


I don't think it's a classic women's style. I would never say "мой солнышко" about my boyfriend. It's illiterate, among other things.

It's a style of "blondes", maybe. Or of teenagers... ?


----------



## bravo7

You're the vanishing minority, overwhelming majority are blondes and teens. Statistically.


----------



## Kolan

While this may sound uncustomary, *солнышко *is one of the words used by Russian women to talk to their loved ones, men included. I can testify that I used to be called this way.

YouTube- Chaîne de Jinochka *YouTube link removed*
25 déc 2008 *...* _СолнышкО моё_ - этот ролик сделала для _тебя_,я _тебя_ люблю! *...* преодолевая﻿ преграды,_моё_ сердце принадлежит Вам ! *...*
fr.youtube.com/Jinochka - 117k


----------



## Saluton

Me too  Lucky us


----------



## Setwale_Charm

It is something that I also frequently hear Russian men use attempting to demonstrate their 'tenderness'. Sounds rather idiotic in my book (but so are their approaches and claims to 'masculinity' generally, aren't they?).

Generally, I would be cautious using it with people with whom you have no intimate relations or avoid it at all.


----------



## domkrat

Setwale_Charm said:


> It is something that I also frequently hear Russian men use attempting to demonstrate their 'tenderness'. Sounds rather idiotic in my book


Well, at least it's better than a 'pumpkin' 



Ptak said:


> It's a style of "blondes", maybe


Ah! Perhaps that explains it.
I've heard a girl saying it, too. And yes, the girl was blonde.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

better than being a pumpkin or being called one?


----------



## Dmitry_86

bravo7 said:


> Вот и уехал мой Солнышко.
> Мой солнышко прислал смс.
> Любимый мой, Солнышко мое золотое,


 
I see such an example for the first time in my life. I have never imagined using this tender word about men. However, women know more about it. I am a  man and I am used to employing this word when talking about or addressing women


----------



## Kolan

Короче, кого-то *солнышко *греет, а кого-то - _печёт_. Отсюда и расхождения в показаниях.


----------

